# Adjusting stem on CAAD 10



## b3n3r (Dec 28, 2011)

I can see two different-sized fasteners: one for the stem top cap and another for the star-fangled-nut type device that's wedged in the steerer tube directly below it.

So...

Loosen top cap bolt only
Loosen clinch bolts on stem
Make adjustments

Correct?


----------



## rs_herhuth (Aug 17, 2009)

Correct. The inside bolt adjusts the expander.


----------



## kekek (Aug 18, 2012)

Stem clinch bolts first.
Then top cap (6mm).
Then expander plug (5mm).

After changes do the same in reverse.

Expander plug supports the carbon steerer. Without it there is potential to damage the steerer. It's in the manual from cdale too.


----------

